# Breathlessness, bloatedness and many more...



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, 
I'm 7dp5dt and I'm feeling absolutely awful. First the cramps started a couple of days ago. Then with it, it brought back pain. But these two is nothing compared to the shortness of breath and bloatedness I feel. This is made even worse after meal times. I feel like I can't breathe in enough. And no many how little or a lot I eat, my tummy feels and looks like it't got marbles in it! It's enormous. I'm on CYCLOGEST-so I'm having soft number 2s but I've had a couple of diarrhoea as well. I was told by my clinic to tell them should I have diarrhoea but I really don't see a connection between diarrhoea and IVF!!! But in any case, I haven't told them yet. So today I was shopping with DH, so exhausted, so bloated, so crampy and short of breath and a back pain I wish I haven't got!

The bloatedness and shortness of breath feels a bit like when I was on my last days of stimming. But I have been off the stimming drugs for about a week plus now and I still feel the same? When is this torture going to end Actually, should I be concerned with my symptoms? 4 days more to OTD and I feel like throwing in the towel, not that it would matter at this stage!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Sweetie

I have only just come across your post, if you havent already please do contact your clinic even if you have to use the emergency number, your symptoms dont sound typical 2ww/cyclogest side effects honey

I hope you have already called but if not please do....

Donna


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Donna,
Do you suspect I have got hyper stimulation? Can I get OHSS with only 10 eggs from 7 follies?   I've been bad as well. 4 days early from my OTD and I saw a feint line. Not sure what it is, but I wish it was a BFP! Holding on to positive thoughts! 

Do you think the trigger shot could still be in my system? I did it at 11.59pm 23rd June.  (loool, so precise!)


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi

i am not medically qualified, however the breathlessness with the bloatedness would concern me

I only had 7 follies and managed to get mild OHSS however i think for safetys sake its worth checking with someone medically qualified.

Regarding the trigger shot it should be out of your system now yes most definity by 2359 tonight   

Take care 

Donna


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Aww....I dare to hope after that mesg! 

I'll call them and see what they say. The last time I called them with this same complain, they gave me an appointment, palpate the ovarian regions and told me its nothing as I haven't done my trigger! Now let's see what they have to say.  

Did you have to do anything for your mild OHSS? Like any draining or anything. I'm scared now! 

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi

no i didnt have to do anything they did a scan to monitor fluid and just rest and fluids 

Donna


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Donna,
Letting you know I called the on call phone. Dr said I sound like mild OHSS. Will discuss with his colleague to see if I can be seen tomorrow. I need to drink more! If symptoms worsen overnight and doesn't get better with fluids, I have to go to my local A&E, probably have to have abdominal drain.   Not looking forward to that!


----------



## blueshrimp (Aug 4, 2009)

Just seen your message.  I had OHSS a while back and I don't want to alarm you but the symptoms you are describing are very similar.  Don't take any risks and if things get worse and you start feeling or being sick go to A&E right away.  It wont be as bad as you think it will be if you get there early enough.  They will probably put you on a drip to rehydrate you and do various tests but might not need to do an abdominal drain.
Thinking of you sweetie. xxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Blueshrimp,
Thank you for your message. I will go A&E immediately if my symptoms get worst. I felt like my head was in a plastic bag. So hard to take a deep breath in. I've started the drinking game courtesy of DH. and funny enough I feel just a tiny wee bit better. It's 10pm and I still haven't eaten as I am terrified I can't breathe again. I am weeing fine though. So hopefully it's nothing major. But we will see tonight...

Is your OHSS recent? If it is, I hope you feel better and on the road to recovery..... 

Thank you Hun! xxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Hun it does sound like OHSS but don't panic - I had severe OHSS and was hospitalised for 2 weeks but didn't have to have a drain.  If it does get worse then make sure you go to A & E and keep an eye on your urine output to make sure you are weeing ok.

Hope it is a BFP for you x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Minkey!
Congratulations on your twins!  what a lovely encouraging news in the morning for me. 
How come you were in hospital for 2 weeks and no drain? How did you feel? What was your sumptoms? Sorry for asking a lot of questions! Did they give you fluids and monitor? It is such an awful feeling. I started drinking lots again yesterday. I stopped the 3L drinking for transfer as I really thought I'm not at risk. I also thought that during EC they aspirated all the follicles out n I have a deflated ovary! How wrong was I!!! So after drinking last night and a lot of loo visits (urine output n colour still looks proportion to drinking), I felt a little better today. I am given an appt to see the doctor tomorrow and they said they will do a beta HCG to confirm if BFP. The line this morning from a 1st wee was a little darker than yesterday's.   so...I hope it's not my trigger shot from the 23rd of June!


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Love_Awaits

hope you are okay. I am at home now after a week in hospital with ohss. At my hospital they have a policy of not draining, they just monitored me, took blood tests and got me to track what I was drinking/weeing out. At my hospital they said that draining just leads to refilling anyway. I am glad I did get it checked out as I needed a drip cos my red blood cells were getting too high ( from the fluid being taken from blood to go into tummy area) and a special thiamin vitamin tablet. I also have to weigh myself every day and measure my tummy which is 83.5cm at the moment (massive for me as I am a curvy size 10). Also, my hospital told me only to drink to thirst as they were concerned it could add to fluid on abdomen. Try to drink milk and eat protein if you can. 

Much love

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi flowersinthewindow,
Ahhh...your home.  have a good recovery! I bet you are do relieved to be home. In the hospital, did you have a catheter in, just so they know how much output? I don't think I can face that. They will have to anaesthetise me to get a urinary catheter in. Just the thought terrifies me.  

I'm still bloated. Breathing better though. But I found 'spot' inside my belly that seem to have marbles and hurts when I poke it! I wonder what that is. I have next week off so I hope i will be OHSS free by the following week as I really don't fancy walking around at work waddling. Did i mention that my trousers don't fit? I have been wearing the same elasticated gym trouser for at least a week. Been washing it tho! Loool! 

I have read in the American forums to drink Isotonic drinks so I've done that. And been eating grilled lean meats for protein. That should work?   I hope you feel better soon. xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Love_Awaits

I am pleased that you rang your clinic and got some advice

I hope you go on ok at the clinic tomorrow, from your signature i make you 14 days post EC tomorrow is that right  so with a bhcg you should get a pretty reliable result  my clinic tests 14 days past EC and are quite reliable 

Let us know how you get along

Donna


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi love awaits,

Firstly don't let them put a catheter in   they said I would need one but I refused.  They can easily moniter your fluid intake with an input and output chart.  You simply record how much you are drinking and then when you go to the loo they gave me a measuring jug to record how much I was weeing out.  I think it is the lazy option for the staff re the catheter, I would demand to know what the medical benefit is of a catheter when you can record input/output re the method I described.

As flowers said only drink to thirst as it can add to the amount of free fluid in your abdomen, yes drink isotonic drinks and eat protein.

I was kept in because my stomach was extremely distended and it was incredibly painful, I was put on albumin drips and given daily blood tests, they wanted to x ray me but I refused due to risk to the baby (I had fluid on my lungs).

They basically kept me in until it was no longer severe, I had high blood pressure, problems breathing and my pulse was way too fast. 

As for how I felt I could hardly move and at one point breathing was very hard, my stomach swelled to 100cm (I am a size 10), I had hardly any urine output (my urine was very dark brown) and I felt sick most of the time.

It was a very scary time and I felt safest on hospital as I was quite scared butike I said the worst was over in 2 weeks and it was more than worth it to be pregnant with my twin boys  

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better - if you have any other questions just shout!

Minkey x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello love awaits, 

i was just reading your post the way your describeing you symptoms they were exsacly the same as mine. 
iv been home now for 8 days after a 9 day start in hospital with moderate/sevear ohss. 
i did have the drain and althought i would never have the driain again i do have to say after the drain i felt of much better and my symptoms went down a lot quicker. 
my hospital didnt want to drain me at first as they were dead agenst it coz of risk of infection and that there was a chance i could just fill back up again but after my 5th night there i got really bad and couldnt breath or lay down i had to sit leaning foward so thats when they decided to do the drain. 
i have a friend who went throught ivf and she to got moderate/server ohss and also had the drain after 5 days and shes now got a helthy set of twins and as you can also see by my signiture im pregnent  not sure how many yet lol xxx 
they say if you get ohss after et that its a great indication that your pregnent  xxxxxx 
so with everything there can be a silver lineing  x xx 
hope your feeling better tho hun xxxx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
Thank your for your messages.   this is truly an awesome website!  

I just came home from the hospital. Had quite an interesting consultation. Anyway, he did a scan and it showed some fluid-he said not much. And my ovaries are still enlarged which he said is expected from all the stimming drugs. My pulse and oximetry are normal. And since I can still eat and drink and pee, he said for now, it's mild and no need admission. I did report that I have been having diarrhoea for the past 3 days. He suspected infection from my EC but as i do not have any temperature, he thinks it's viral! Anyway, they collected 4 tubes of blood for every test and he will let me know. 

I did a CB digital test this morning and it came up Positive 2-3 weeks pregnant. I asked the doctor if we can use that result, he's so non committal just because my OTD is this Wednesday. What a kill joy! So I don't know! All the other tests are still feint. You can see them but they are not as strong as the test line.


----------

